# What's the deal with the Points system?



## q3131a (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone want to tell me the formula?


----------



## ultramag (Oct 3, 2006)

I know you get 3 points for posting a new topic and 1 point for replying to an established topic. There is a post somewhere that explains that and says that you can use them for something to be determined later. It's about a year old though.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 3, 2006)

Found it: Points System

Hey TulsaJeff, that is well over a year old. Any ideas yet? I don't know about that using them for recipes stuff. I already shelled out the greenbacks for those.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 4, 2006)

I think Tulsa Jeff should set up a poker forum and we bet our points :D   If we run out of points, we have to start a new topic, or cook something and post pics and we get more points and get back in the game. :P   Does that make sense or am I just wasted?


----------



## willkat98 (Oct 4, 2006)

You' all just got 25 points donated to you for asking


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 4, 2006)

:lol: I dunno, _are_ you just wasted?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 4, 2006)

Not yet :D


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I just checked and it looks like it's beer thirty.  That's the same thing as half past.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 5, 2006)

That sounds like an interesting idea cajunsmoker. I don't know how it would be logistically for the boss to do that, but sounds fun nevertheless. You can't be getting upset when I end up with all the points and am declared King of SMF though!!!  :P  

Willkat98, thanks for the points donation. That was a right brotherly thing for you to do.


----------

